# Will this be the year the Cubbies win the world series?



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2016)

My heart says this is the year they will finally break the jinx and win the world series the fact they got the best record in baseball and they have duplicated my Royals turning the franchise around same as they did and following their model and winning formula.

HOWEVER in thinking with my head and not with my heart,I just cant pick them to win it all. I think they will make it back to the world series for the first time since the 1940's but I think a team a lot of people are overlooking is the Baltimore Orioles.

I watched a little bit of a game between the O's and The red sox last night on ESPN and they got a closer that is unhittable not to mention a starter who was blanking the red sox through 8 innings and was STILL throwing balls as hard as 99 miles an hour incredibly.

I hope I am wrong that the Cubs win it all them being my favorite team in the national league and all but this O's team looks very dangerous right now. Their next 11 games in a row are at home so that gives them a big advantage down the strectch. The game last night was played in Boston.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2016)

well at least i got one vote so far.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 16, 2016)

I am a nervous Cubs fan.

(1) This is baseball. I have seen guys do awesome in the reg season and then slump in post. For a long time that was Bonds. They have the bats, but slumps can come at bad times and so could hit hitters on the opposing team.

(2) Lester and Hendricks have been great this year, but I don't think either are the great post season pitchers you want. Arieta has had his ups and downs. The rotation makes me nervous


Bottomline it is the MLB playoffs anything can and does happen. The best team on paper rarely is the one that wins it all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> I am a nervous Cubs fan.
> 
> (1) This is baseball. I have seen guys do awesome in the reg season and then slump in post. For a long time that was Bonds. They have the bats, but slumps can come at bad times and so could hit hitters on the opposing team.
> 
> ...



Yeah you and me both are nervous Cubs fan because you are so correct that once the playoffs start in MLB anything can happen and that the best team on paper doesnt always win.That holds true pretty much half the time. Think of the world series two years ago for example.Both the Royals and Giants were wild care teams that got in.

I was hoping last year the world series was going to be against my favorite team the Royals-I live here in KC,and the Cubs,my second favorite baseball team.That was because ONE of those teams would have been assured of winning.

I am happy the Royals won.who cant be? Its always great to see those small market teams do well. That was why I was bummed out they lost to the big market Giants the year before.

Now if only the Cubs could follow the same path my Royals did last year that would be great.They have suffered for so long I would like to see them finally win.

Like I said,the good news is I think they will at least take another positive step in the right direction and get further than they did last year at least.Remember last year they did at least make it to the NL championship game.

 I think they will make it to the world series but they wont win it all. I of course hope I am wrong on that and they can win it all.

As i said,a team that is sneaking up on many people and is being overlooked is the Baltimore O's. They are a dangerous team nobody wants to face right now,they could very well go all the way.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 16, 2016)

*"5 reasons the Chicago Cubs can win the World Series*

*There are reasons to temper postseason expectations for the 2016 Chicago Cubs -- foremost, 108 seasons of falling short. Of course, the Cubs entered this season as the betting favorite to win the World Series and remain so now that they have officially clinched MLB’s first postseason berth and the NL Central title thanks to the Giants’ victory over the Cardinals on Thursday night. 

And the Cubs should be the World Series favorites because they’ve got all the ingredients of a championship-winning team, beginning with a potent batting order anchored by Anthony Rizzo and MVP candidate Kris Bryant. The Cubs don’t quite have the offensive firepower of the Boston Red Sox, who lead the league in runs (5.56 runs per game) and slugging percentage (.468), but the Cubs aren’t far behind with the third-most runs in MLB (4.97) and the second-highest on-base percentage (.341). This team is at its best when Dexter Fowler is setting the table (nice work bringing him back), and he should enter the postseason healthy after suffering a hamstring injury in July and some soreness more recently.*

*5 reasons the Chicago Cubs can win the World Series*

*They are due.*


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 16, 2016)

I wouldn't bet the farm on the Cubs winning the World Series.  Get real.  They will choke.  They always do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I wouldn't bet the farm on the Cubs winning the World Series.  Get real.  They will choke.  They always do.



That is why I am not saying they will WIN it but I cant believe the negativity I am seeing here from people that voted in they will lose in the first round? are you forgetting they made it to the NL championship game last year?

They are not like the old Cubs from the past.the ones from like 10 years ago lost all three games once they got to the playoffs.

This team is different as evidenced by that last year in the playoffs  the fact they made it to the NL championship game. I dont see anyone stopping them in the NL league but that the O's will probably be in the world series and they will lose to them. You just had to watch the red sox and Orielos game the other night in boston to see that they are a very under rated team people are overlooking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

Alex. said:


> *"5 reasons the Chicago Cubs can win the World Series*
> 
> *There are reasons to temper postseason expectations for the 2016 Chicago Cubs -- foremost, 108 seasons of falling short. Of course, the Cubs entered this season as the betting favorite to win the World Series and remain so now that they have officially clinched MLB’s first postseason berth and the NL Central title thanks to the Giants’ victory over the Cardinals on Thursday night. *
> 
> ...


okay but could you put in your vote please? thanks.
that is WHY i cannot believe people dont at LEAST think they will make it to world series like I do

They remind me an awful lot of my Kansas City Royals.

the people that voted they will lose in the first round need to read that link of yours that you posted.That gives me very much hope this is their year.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 16, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> I wouldn't bet the farm on the Cubs winning the World Series.  Get real.  They will choke.  They always do.



Those were other teams! Not the same players.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 16, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bet the farm on the Cubs winning the World Series.  Get real.  They will choke.  They always do.
> ...



I never said they would lose, but this baseball. The most unpredictable sport.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



so am i wrong then that you were one of two people that put in the vote that they would lose in the first round? was that someone else?

If that wasnt you,please put in your vote and tell me what it is. Like i said MINE was they would get to the series but lose to the Baltimore O's but I want to hear what YOURS is though.thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bet the farm on the Cubs winning the World Series.  Get real.  They will choke.  They always do.
> ...




Indeed.

He needs to read that link that Alex posted. Those were much different teams than this one.

For example this team is NOTHING  like the one  like ten years ago when Lou Pinella was the manager  that once they got into the playoffs,they got swept in all three games.

the proof is in the pudding on that the fact they made it to the NL championship game last year. that team from 10 years ago or so choked big time once they got there.
This team in fact is VERY much like my Royals.

They matter of fact said that they took the same blueprint formula that the Royals used to build a championship caliber team.They have a very EXCELLENT chance of repeating the same results my Royals got last year as a result.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 21, 2016)

Cards, Mets and Giants are tied (80-71) for the wildcard. Winner of the wildcard game gets the Cubs.

Harvey, Matz and DeGrom are injured for the Mets. All the pressure is on Thor, who struggled in his last start but would presumably be the wildcard game starter.

Cardinals seem to get the job done no matter who's on the field.

Giants had the best record in baseball at the all-star break. They've floundered ever since. If they could just get to the Cubs with MadBum and Cueto pitching well, I'd give them the best odds to knock off the Cubbies.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2016)

Best Cub team I have seen in my lifetime. Better than 69

Will they screw it up?
A part of me answers....they ARE the Cubs


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 21, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



I use my phone at work and the Ap version doesn't allow voting.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 21, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> I use my phone at work and the Ap version doesn't allow voting



I've tried the app and Tapatalk. Now I just use the Chrome browser on my phone.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 27, 2016)

Who will face the Cubs?

Thor pitches for NY (83-74) tonight. Giants (82-74) host Rockies. Cards (81-75) pitch Wainwright.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2016)

i see there is a vote for they will win the whole thing now.I am thinking that could very well  be the case as well now.They are on pace to win over a 100 games,this is not the same team from tean years ago that chocked once they got there.


Alex. said:


> *"5 reasons the Chicago Cubs can win the World Series*
> 
> *There are reasons to temper postseason expectations for the 2016 Chicago Cubs -- foremost, 108 seasons of falling short. Of course, the Cubs entered this season as the betting favorite to win the World Series and remain so now that they have officially clinched MLB’s first postseason berth and the NL Central title thanks to the Giants’ victory over the Cardinals on Thursday night. *
> 
> ...


you must have been the one that put in the vote for undefeated. I am thinking that is more and more of a realistic possibility.I said at the get go they would make it the series just not win i though.

 The fools that put in a vote that they will lose in the first round need to get off the pot they been smoking. If this was the team from like 10 years ago where pinella was the manager,then yeah,I would say they would lose in the first round and losing all of their first 3 games but this is NOT the same team from ten years ago or so.

are the pessimists around here forgetting that they made it to the NL championship series last year taking the mets all the way to the 6th game? obviously not. this is not that same cubs team that was nervous on the big stage who lost in the first round losing al of their first 3 games. this team not only has an excellent chance of making it but winning it all as well.

They are also not aware as well that they have said themselves that they followed the same path my Royals have who turned things around and were in the last two world series.

so for you pessimists who cant remember what happened last year,you two who put in your vote they will lose in the first round,both need to get off the crack you been smoking and put that pipe down the fact you both dont even remember what they did last year.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 28, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> i see there is a vote for they will win the whole thing now.I am thinking that could very well  be the case as well now.They are on pace to win over a 100 games,this is not the same team from tean years ago that chocked once they got there.
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> ...


It is their time. They deserve it I hope they get in there and do the job!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2016)

I'd like to see the Cubs win and finally get that 108 year old monkey off their backs

But I have seen better teams get knocked off in the playoffs. I suspect this may not be their year


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 28, 2016)

I hope I win tickets. I could sell $100 tickets anywhere from. $500 to $1000!


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 2, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> I hope I win tickets. I could sell $100 tickets anywhere from. $500 to $1000!


Or you could sit along the 3rd baseline and reach out for the opposing team's pop flies


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 2, 2016)

Yesterday behind some guy named Ty Blach the Giants got an unlikely victory over Clayton Kershaw.

Today they need to beat Maeda (16-10) to clinch a wildcard spot and a chance to face the Cubbies. Go Giants


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2016)

you should never be allowed into an A'S game to cheer on the A'S since you are not a true A's fan. a true A's fan would have done what thousands of other A fans did two years ago when the Royals were in the series.Pulling for the Royals since they a small market team like the A's.

I am not a fan of the Raiders but I sure hope they can have a winning season this year since I am pro oakland and am very much behind their efforts to keep the raiders and a's in oakland. warriors are gone to SF which is fine with me since the owners wont even call them their correct name OAKLAND warriors,the asshole.
But since the A'S suck right now,I hope the niners have another horrible year and the raiders can finally have a winning season this year.

I am behind the oakland fans because i know how seriously depressed i was for years after the Rams left LA.I would never wish oakland fans to have to suffer like that the same way i did.I know how much it hurts to lose something that is so near and dear to you. so you other teams facing the Giants.go win baby!!!!! go Oakland!!!!!!!!!

speaking of that,looks like the raiders pulled off another ROAD victory.when you can win on the road and win the close games,that is the mark of turning things around. as i said,go 

OAKLAND!!!!!! rather it be A's since I have never liked the Raiders because of the Davis family but they are the only Oakland team that is looking for a new stadium that is winning now.

if you cheer on both the Giants and A's ,you are just a fair weather fan.you need to show committment to the bay area team you cheer on if you are a true fan of that team. cant be saying-me team is the A's but they are terrible so I am going to cheer on the Giants.uh uh,you are just a fair weather fan. cant be a REAL fan of the A'S if you are going to cheer for the Giansts as well.does not work that way


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2016)

I would root for the Cubs.....except my Mets had a miraculous September and wound up with the home field in the WC game. 

So....if Thor can get a win against Mad Bum.......I'd have to root for the Cubbies to choke on a diet of unproven rookie hurlers and a rejuvenated Mets offense. 

Should be a great game in Toronto Tuesday night as well. I have disdain for the Jays due to the fact that I perceive them to be arrogant fuckers. So... I'd love for the O's to beat them in front of those equally arrogant Canuck fans. 

Great season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2016)

I notice the idiots that keep voting  they will lose in the first round wont show their faces here.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 3, 2016)

Go Giants!

By the way I was born in SF, but we moved to Oakland when I was 2. We moved to Santa Cruz county when I was 11 and that area has split allegiances. So I can root for the A's, Giants, 9ers, Raiders, Warriors...and even the Kings.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Go Giants!
> 
> By the way I was born in SF, but we moved to Oakland when I was 2. We moved to Santa Cruz county when I was 11 and that area has split allegiances. So I can root for the A's, Giants, 9ers, Raiders, Warriors...and even the Kings.



Who would you root for in a WS between the Goants and the A's?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 3, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Who would you root for in a WS between the Goants and the A's?


A's over Giants

If it was Raiders vs Niners I don't know who I'd root for.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 3, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> I am a nervous Cubs fan.
> 
> (1) This is baseball. I have seen guys do awesome in the reg season and then slump in post. For a long time that was Bonds. They have the bats, but slumps can come at bad times and so could hit hitters on the opposing team.
> 
> ...



The Pen will be the key for this postseason!

If the three main starters ( Lester, Hendricks and Arrieta ) get the team to the sixth inning then there is a good chance the Cubs will win it all...

Just do not let Hammels start!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 3, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Who would you root for in a WS between the Goants and the A's?
> ...



Chicago Bears... ( I can not stand the raiders and now the 49ers make me want to puke! )


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Who would you root for in a WS between the Goants and the A's?
> ...



Hmmmmmm. A fair weather Giants fan! 

Thor vs Baumgartner. Can't wait.


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 3, 2016)

Cubs v. Tribe would be a great series.  Plus I try to root for teams that hold their Spring Training out here in the Cactus League.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2016)

my2¢ said:


> Cubs v. Tribe would be a great series.  Plus I try to root for teams that hold their Spring Training out here in the Cactus League.



I see one other  person put in a vote they agree with me they will get to the series but not win it,was that you by chance?

None of the idiot cowards who said they would lose in the first round have been able to show their faces and confess they know what idiots they will look like if they do.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 4, 2016)

Idk, did the Cavs exorcize the curse of Cleveland? Perhaps. I wouldn't mind seeing the Indians lose to the Giants in the WS


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Idk, did the Cavs exorcize the curse of Cleveland? Perhaps. I wouldn't mind seeing the Indians lose to the Giants in the WS



they won didnt they? so there is no perhaps.lol


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 5, 2016)

Bumgarner, so legend


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2016)

See you Friday


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 6, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a nervous Cubs fan.
> ...



Rotation is Lester, Hendricks, Arieta and Lackey.

Maybe I am a nervous Cubs fan, but that rotation doesn't excite me.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> Rotation is Lester, Hendricks, Arieta and Lackey.
> 
> Maybe I am a nervous Cubs fan, but that rotation doesn't excite me.



You're tough to please. That's a pretty good rotation (understatement).


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 6, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I  believe that is the seven game series rotation but in the five game set against the Giants Lackey should not be needed... No matter what Hammels should not get on the mound unless the Cubs are up by 100 runs and it is the last pitch in the ninth inning of game four in a sweep of the World Series and even then I would not let Hammels pitch and let Grandpa Rossy toss the last pitch!

Also Lester is good, and I believe Hendricks will be good for six innings... Arrieta is the one I have questions about and if I were in Joe shoes I might go with Lackey before Arrieta...

I believe it is the year of the Cubs and if they win this nation will erupt louder than when the Red Sox or White Sox won their World Series... ( Then again only the drunk skid row prostitutes on the South Side of Chi-town only cared about the South Side bums...  )


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



yeah if the Cubs win it all,the white sox winning the world series will seem like just small potatoes.It would be bigger than even when the red sox won which was huge enough back then.

a lot of people here that are uneasy about the Cubs obviously did not read this link here that alex posted.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/15303248/

one of the very good points in that link that made me feel very confidant this is their year is that this time they are not going in as wild card like last year so they had had a lot of time to rest and recuperate and get their mind in the right mindframe and their manager is as good as any in the business at getting them focused and preparing them.

The problem with the giants starting Buamgardner last night is they wont have him for friday night which is why I am confidant about them getting to the series this year. The other Giant pitchers they have are all just ordinary humans like us.Baum though is a beast who is at his best on the big stage.He is NOT human.the fact they dont have to face him for game one is HUGE for them.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2016)

This would be the Cubbies year if not for one fact~ the Giants have the blood of champions. Gillaspie's HR was the 3rd coming of of the same spirit that inhabited Travis Ishikawa and Cody Ross. It's an even numbered year, so the universe is aligned against all challengers. It's as simple as that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> This would be the Cubbies year if not for one fact~ the Giants have the blood of champions. Gillaspie's HR was the 3rd coming of of the same spirit that inhabited Travis Ishikawa and Cody Ross. It's an even numbered year, so the universe is aligned against all challengers. It's as simple as that.



The thing I am very confidant of is like I said,they dont have to face Madison in the first game.the man from krypton.like i said,the other Giant pitchers are human.

Just so i dont end up with  the possibility of having  shit on my face like so  many USMB posters here  did by insisting the Rams would never come back to LA and being so angry about it,they throw temper tantrems in defeat on it all the time when I ask them -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?.

Just to avoid the possibility of having shit on my face like they all do here,lol

,I take back what I said before about people being a bunch of idiots saying they would lose in the first round. I said that BEFORE the Giants clinched a playoff spot as the date of the OP indicates.I never thought the Giants would make it back to the playoffs the way they played in the second half.

The Giants are the ONE team that I feared them facing.washington,the mets? the dodgers? any other national league team I saw being a breeze for them. Now they WERE idiots to say they would lose in the first round to THOSE teams,come on.


But the Giants have the playoff mojo and the cubs will do either one of two things.
One-show they are a great team and beat the Giants in  no more than four games.
or two-choke and lose all three straight.there is no in between because this team is desperate and one of those two things WILL happen guaranteed because they are desperate to end the curse.

That being said,I love their chances friday night the fact they are facing Johhny Cuodo. He has shown that he falls apart and goes into meltdown mode when he starts playoff games on the ROAD.that he easily gets rattled when things dont go his way.

the playoff start against the pirates when he was with the Reds,the loud crowd totally affected his pitching performance that night.

last year on the road against the Blue Jays? same result.He went into meltdown mode.

Thank God the Cubs have home field advantage because their crowd is on par with the Pirates as being loud and disruptive. He is hardly Madison Baumgardner who doesnt let anything rattle him and tunes out lous boiterous crowds that mock you.HE lets it affect his performance.

If the game was in SF,then i would be worried.Chicago? not one bit.

If the Giants can steal a game in the windy city,"would probably be saturday night if they did for the obvious reason Jonnhy gets rattled on the road." IF they can steal a game in chicago which i dont see happening,THEN I will be worried.

Kinda like how we keep hearing that the Raiders will move to vegas.i will believe it when i actually SEE it and the facts coming out is that is a million to one long shot.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2016)

Cincy and KC were all full of Ned Flanders types. Now, Cueto is chilling out like a true Rastaman in SF. He's all settled down and laid back and irie for game 1.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Cincy and KC were all full of Ned Flanders types. Now, Cueto is chilling out like a true Rastaman in SF. He's all settled down and laid back and irie for game 1.


I'll believe it when i see it.lol

I like this article here.I totally agree with this guy.If they have to face Baumgarder at any point when the game is close,I dont think they can win because I disagree with this writer,the guy is just simply not human.
He could very well beat the Cubs all by himself and thats what it WILL take.

damn for some reason i cant post the link-just google in "can madison baumgardner beat the cubs singlehandedly?" and you will see the link I am talking about.


----------



## toxicmedia (Oct 6, 2016)

No,they will lose in the first round

To the Giants


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2016)

Toronto is destroying Texas. Is Cole Hamels really the ace of the Rangers?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2016)

I gotta say something about Big Papi. 48 doubles, 38 whammies, leads the AL in RBI, hits .315. Amazing upon amazing farewell year and he's not even done yet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2016)

bad news again for my Cubs and here is why now I am not as confidant as before. Baumbarger COULD go for saturdays game and then game five.I just cant bet against him because I really think he really CAN beat them singlehandledly.

more importantly though and something i was not aware of is that they are like 22 and 23 in getting clutch hits with two outs and behind behind.The Royals last year were very clutch and so were the Giants the year before.

damn this is not looking good for my Cubs.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 7, 2016)

Cubs fans don't want to face it, but the rotation is an issue.

I mean the '03 Cubs had 3 headed monster of Prior, Wood and Zambrano. People forget how good those 3 were, because they all fell so hard so quick. Lester, Kendrick & Aierta doesn't have the same ring. The '03 rotation was far far superior.

The '16 pen might be their greatest strength, which was the '03 Cubs biggest liability. So it will be huge in the playoffs.

People will say that the '16 lineup will carry them unlike the '03 team and that it was superior to '03. No doubt this lineup is better, but how much better was it?

Lofton (came later in the year and was a solid lead off man. .327 BA and .388 OBB)
Grundz (was clutch in '03 with a .314 BA)
Sosa (still a 40-100 guy; juice or no juice people forget how great he was, since he was such an asshole)
Alou (.280 22-91 was not nearly as good as Rizzo, but still good)
ARam (was a stud for the '03 team)
Karros, Gonzalez and Miller (not that great)

I am just a skeptical fan I guess.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2016)

if the cubs dont win tonights game,then they might as well throw in the white flag and forfiet the rest of their gamesi mean if you cant beat cuoto at HOME no less after they came off a widl card trip on the road,then you cant beat anybody.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)

I've always thought game 3 of a 7 gamer was the most important one to win. If a team is up 2-0, game three will either crush the 0-2 team or give them hope. 

If it's tied 1-1, huge momentum goes to the winner of game 3.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> I've always thought game 3 of a 7 gamer was the most important one to win. If a team is up 2-0, game three will either crush the 0-2 team or give them hope.
> 
> If it's tied 1-1, huge momentum goes to the winner of game 3.



the cubs cannot afford to lose either of the first two games.They will have to win BOTH to advance to the NLC game because game three looms the inhuman Baumgardner and that will be their doom if they dont win BOTH games at home.

I feel very good about tonights game after reading this link.

Mega preview: Will Giants' even-year magic work on Cubs?

Lester is i think it said had a 1.45 era or something like that in his last 12 starts INCLUDING a 7 inning shut out performance against the giants in early september and cuoto and the rest of the giants other that Baum-"him not being human." they used up all their energy and gas in the tank they had to get to tonights game so i feel very confidant,they had the rest to get themselves focused.

Mega preview: Will Giants' even-year magic work on Cubs?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)

In today's era of luxury private jets I think we exaggerate the toll that travel takes on a team. The Giants won't be tired. Cueto will be rusty if anything from lack of use. 

That being said, Wrigley is a small park with the ivy and everything. AT&T is sort of the opposite with a gigantic right field (triples alley). That's where familiarity favors the home team


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> In today's era of luxury private jets I think we exaggerate the toll that travel takes on a team. The Giants won't be tired. Cueto will be rusty if anything from lack of use.
> 
> That being said, Wrigley is a small park with the ivy and everything. AT&T is sort of the opposite with a gigantic right field (triples alley). That's where familiarity favors the home team



CUBS WIN!! CUBS WIN!!!!

That link was correct.Lester was his usual brilliant self.

They have accomplished one of their goals they needed to do to advance to the next round winning the first game as i said they had to do but I am afraid even if they win tonight,they are just postponing the enevitable.

They should have no problem winning tonight facing the Giants pitcher they have to face tonight,it would be a MAJOR shocker if they lost tonight but come game three,they of course face the cyborg who is not human so that is a given they will lose that game and based on how the hitters hit like shit last night against cuoto and helped him big time chasing all these bad pitches,even though they will have Lester again to face them for game four,this time it will be in SF and having the crowd on the Giants side will be pivitol for them.

If the Cubs hitters come out and lay an egg again against cuout,it wont matter how good Lester pitches,low scoring games like that,the home field  always has the advantage as the Cubs did last night so the Giants wiill more than likely be the one on the winning side of a 1-0 score for that game and then of course game five will be the cyborg again which the Cubs will lose again.you cant score more than one run against cuoto,what chance do they have against the cyborg?

The Cubs had their chances.when you can get to cuoto early and take advantage of him,he becomes unglued and rattled,but if you dont take advantage of his mistakes he was making like they were not,you allow him to get into a groove and he is tough then.

their bats better come alive next time they face him,but it looks liek the curse will live on,wait till next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2016)

this writer says the same thing i been saying that they got to win those first two games at home since they would have to face the cyborg for the final game.
I like what he says that this cubs teams seems different than that that horrible 2003 jinxed game with that cubs fan ruining it all for them or the painful pinella years where they could not win a game in the post season.Like he says so well,this team just seems to have a toughness those other teams did not have. Lets hope.

Cubs Need to Win First Two Games at Wrigley Field


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 8, 2016)

Another nailbiter last night for the Giants. Once in a while Samardzija pitches a good game. Hopefully that can happen tonight.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Another nailbiter last night for the Giants. Once in a while Samardzija pitches a good game. Hopefully that can happen tonight.


as i said,you have nothing to worry about.the cubs just delayed the inevitable.they were swinging at everything in the world going after pitches way out of the strike zone and in the dirt not even making johhny work the fucking bastards. not till late in the game.

 while they wont have any problem going up 2-0 tonight,after that,they will do what they did in 84 against the padres.,win their first two games then lose three in a row the fact they will face the cyborg twice after that then johnny again.scoring ONE RUN in SF against johnny wont get it done next time around.

this is what i say to those mother fucker cub hitters who kept swinging at everything he threw-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 10, 2016)

Why Cubs are such huge favorites to win World Series

the Cubs indeed DO have what it takes to get to the world series and win it all BUT tonight is when they unravel and lose three in a row the fact they face the cyborg tonight and then cuoto the next then the cyborg again for the final game.

Tonights game looks to be another pitching dual with another one to nothing score except this time the Giants will be the team that gets the one run score.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 10, 2016)

this writer tells it like it is.That is why I have to grudgingly  agree with him and take the Giants as well.again  not just for tonights game but to win the next three games in a row as well starting tonight.

San Francisco Giants vs. Chicago Cubs NLDS Game 3: Prediction, preview, pick


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks like none of the Cubs fans disagree with me that they are going to blow it the fact that I have not heard from any of them the last 72 hours when I posted the facts why they will probably lose the next three games in a row.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2016)

i can see pretty much nobody else wants talk about last nights game either how the cubs blew it.thats it,Im convinced they are cursed,they should have had no problem winning with a 3-0 lead against baumgardner and facing the bullpen unless your curse of course which looks to be the case. I cant watch another game the rest of this series to watch them blow it yet again.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 11, 2016)

They will lose to the Tribe the way Golden State lost to the Cavs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Scorpion said:


> They will lose to the Tribe the way Golden State lost to the Cavs.



the way they blew the lead last night I am not so sure they will even get there now. Naw if they beat the Giants,it is clear selling after that,they will win the series if they can get past the Giants.that will be their toughest test tonight.

I feel a little better about tonights matchup since it will be Lackey against matt moore. Having Moore pitch for the Giants I feel better about the Cubs chances. Lester better still have something left in the tank,that worries me.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 11, 2016)

Giants vs Cubs are very dramatic radio broadcasts. The games have been close. So happy the Giants extended the series for at least one more chance to listen to Kruk, Kuyp, and even John Miller.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 11, 2016)

I hope it doesn't go 5, because they couldn't hit that pitcher!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> I hope it doesn't go 5, because they couldn't hit that pitcher!



thank god it didnt.cubs win cubs win.yahoo!!!!!

This is their year.as i said they got past their toughest test.from here on out its clear sailing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 13, 2016)

anybody who had any doubts that the Cubs would have lost to the Giants had they had to go back to chi town and face Johnny cuoto again,they can erase those. even their manager joe maddon said he did not want to face him again.lol

Giants ponder unfamiliar exit

Cubs manager Joe Maddon admitted to being worried about facing Cueto at Wrigley: “I did not want to see him in the fifth game.”


----------

